# CIC BMOQ



## Love793 (10 Jan 2005)

Does any one have a copy of the CTP for CIC BMOQ?  I'm trying to put together a pretraining package for Ocdts that they can do before venturing (blundering) ;Dforth on the crse.


----------



## goodform (10 Jan 2005)

http://www.regions.cadets.forces.gc.ca/pac/rcis/BOQCourse_Info_e.asp this will show you what PO/EO's are being taught on BOQ. I can't remember where you can download the lessons from, there are a few of the PIPs there which should help at least some.


----------



## Love793 (10 Jan 2005)

Thanks, much appreciated.  Out of curiousity, do you know off hand if C7 is covered on the BMOQ?  I'm trying to figure out what can be stressed and what should be left out.


----------



## Dave Mount (10 Jan 2005)

There is no C7 component in any CIC training to the best of my knowledge.  Just the AR and .22 if you do the RSO course.  It would be nice to have though.


----------



## Love793 (10 Jan 2005)

Ferret Driver said:
			
		

> There is no C7 component in any CIC training to the best of my knowledge.   Just the AR and .22 if you do the RSO course.   It would be nice to have though.



Tee Hee Hee (lol).  I would have to agree, it would definately be "nice".


----------



## goodform (10 Jan 2005)

That's correct, there is no C7 component to any CIC training. That doesn't mean it can't happen just that it's not the most useful skill for a CIC officer.


----------



## Love793 (10 Jan 2005)

Thanks again.


----------



## primer (10 Jan 2005)

RCIS COURSES

CHEERS

http://www.central.cadets.ca/rcis/rcis_courses_e.html#ltq


----------



## Ltmel (22 Feb 2005)

are you looking for BMOQ or BOQ, 'cause sorry if its BMOQ, ours is a little like a whole different story!


----------

